# The Ring Taxi Returns! The New "Taxi" is an E90 M3 Sedan



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Did you check the brake pads - those aren't stock.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Feb 13, 2004)

chrischeung said:


> Did you check the brake pads - those aren't stock.


The brakes and rotors were stock...I didn't have a chance to jack up the car and take the wheels off.

When the taxi pulled in, I didn't hear any squealing like you get from a track pad. So maybe their using some motorsport part?

Honestly, the ring does't seem terribly hard on brakes. I rode mine all day and didn't experience any fade or issues. I'm sure the taxi drivers are more precise and on the brakes a lot less since they know the course a tad better than me


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

Looks like they opened up for September 25th but I'm still not seeing anything for the weekend of the 18th 

Hopefully they are still updating or will open up those dates later.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

dll2k4 said:


> 10:00 German time was my assumption too. In any case I wasn't aware that it is possible to pay via credit card. I had to wire the $$ over.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Fascinate using Bimmer App


I got up at 4:30am and checked. My alarm didn't go off at 4:00am(must of set pm). No luck on tickets. I will continue to check through out the day.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bigjae1976 said:


> The brakes and rotors were stock...I didn't have a chance to jack up the car and take the wheels off.
> 
> When the taxi pulled in, I didn't hear any squealing like you get from a track pad. So maybe their using some motorsport part?
> 
> Honestly, the ring does't seem terribly hard on brakes. I rode mine all day and didn't experience any fade or issues. I'm sure the taxi drivers are more precise and on the brakes a lot less since they know the course a tad better than me


I was told by Sabine in 2010 that everything is stock except the pads.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

ZymurgyBMW said:


> I got up at 4:30am and checked. My alarm didn't go off at 4:00am(must of set pm). No luck on tickets. I will continue to check through out the day.


Same here, no luck. Getting really worried that I won't have it booked for September 18th, only have one day available to do this


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nefilim said:


> Same here, no luck. Getting really worried that I won't have it booked for September 18th, only have one day available to do this


I am also looking for a ride on September 18th...I don't think those days for September will come out until August.:dunno:


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just booked a time on my preferred date, 7/31!

(We pick up Wed. morning but are hanging out at the Welt now and about to head to the museum)

Sent from my Samsung Fascinate using Bimmer App


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Just check this morning...Sept 25th is gone


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

One question, anyone ride in a BMW Ring-Taxi before got a ride in late afternoon? I look at all the current date and the latest time on 7/31 is like 4:15pm...anyone ride later then that time before?

On the other hand, is 8:30am the earliest time?

Thanks

PS. No change of date today


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

This isn't Disneyland where things just run at the teenager's push of a button. Yes - you can get a later time, which is often caused by a crash that closes the Ring and pushes back the ride times.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> This isn't Disneyland where things just run at the teenager's push of a button. Yes - you can get a later time, which is often caused by a crash that closes the Ring and pushes back the ride times.


I know it's no Disneyland :thumbdwn: I saw the scheduled time from all the selections and just wonder what is the latest time people had BEFORE. I am not looking for a mid-night taxi ride with a firework right after...I know what I am signing up for :thumbup:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

If it's a major crash, the Ring may be closed for the remainder of the day. You may want to ride earlier rather than later.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> If it's a major crash, the Ring may be closed for the remainder of the day. You may want to ride earlier rather than later.


Thanks for reminding...what happen if you signup for like 3:00pm and they close the track at 1:00pm for the rest of the day and there is no next day ride?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

You rebook another day/time, or get a refund. The ticket is valid for 2 years. What other options would there be?


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> You rebook another day/time, or get a refund. The ticket is valid for 2 years. What other options would there be?


Good to know refund is one of the option.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

More dates in July and August...still no Sept yet


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

August 6th and 7th is up today :thumbup:


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Next ED maybe this:
http://www.bmwblog.com/2011/06/24/e...ng-taxi-first-photos/bmw-m5-f10-ring-taxi-05/


----------

